# How do I transport my betta during a long car trip?



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Well I am going to be moving from Texas to Tennessee for a couple months, and little 2.71 has to come with me somehow! The drive will be around 15 hours and stopping at a hotel one night. How can I move him in the least stressful way possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've never moved my fish before, but IMO I would keep him in the small cup that they come in at the stores for the ride. But make sure the cup is secure so it won't move all over in the car. You could also buy a critter keeper. 

Than, when you stop at a hotel, you could get your original tank out, add some water in it and let him swim around in that until you leave again. Than put him back in the cup. That way he would at least have room to swim for one night. That's what I would do at least.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

For temporary stuff, you could bring your heater and plants and conditioner and stick it in a fairly large plastic container, like $5. How large is your choice. 

In the car, I would also put him back in the cup you got him from. Since it won't completely dirty and left alone like a good majority of pet stores, he should be fine. He will probably go pale and whatnot. 

Or, you can get an ever larger container, line up with something soft and put the smaller container inside it (incase it spills), and fill the smaller container with water and stick him in there... in my (parents) car, we have an adapter so I would be able to also put a heater in there. I would completely duct-tape down the wires to prevent any pulling. *But I wouldn't do this unless you reaaaaaally trust yourself and are up to it*.


----------



## LibraryFish (Mar 30, 2010)

A woman I work with got a jug with a handle on it from Walmart - a gallon or so, I think. She put some tank water in the jug, put the fish in, and then put the rest of the tank water in some other jugs. Then she packed up the rest of the tank & equipment and took it all with her when she moved to Wisconsin from Ohio. She said it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Gravemind123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Although I'm not sure about overnight stays, I have to transport my betta from home to school and for that I have a tupperware container that is more tall than wide. I fill it up with 2 cups of water(about half-way) and then put that in my cup holder and drive him home with me. To be careful I tend to open his container up to let air in every so often to be sure he has enough oxygen.


----------

